# 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

					850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ..."

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*


----------



## bootzeit (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

850€ für ne Grafikkarte....na und  (in ECHT: IDIOTIE)


----------



## XXTREME (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Das hätte dann auch nichts mehr mit Enthusiasmus zu tun sondern eher mit Psyhchatrie .


----------



## Turican (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

kann man leistungsmäßig garnicht rechtfertigen,da müsste das Ding nochmal min 30% schneller sein.

Die schnellste single gpu wird sicher 5xx kosten und nur die dualchip karten kosten soviel


----------



## Pumpi (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



> ..wer zahlt (für den privaten Gebrauch) freiwillig für eine Grafikkarte, die nach wenigen Monaten bereits von der neuen Serie abgelöst wird, so viel Geld?


 
Jemand der an die 15 SMX glaubt. Jemand der ein 25x14 Monitor möglichst ohne SLI und stromeffizient brilliant in Scene setzen möchte. Und jemand dem Klar ist das die nächste Highend SGPU nach Titan nicht in ein paar Monaten erscheinen wird, sondern erst in 2 oder mehr Jahren (jetzt mal ab von einem Steppingaufguss mit 80Mhz mehr ab Werk).

15 SMX = Kauf !


----------



## boxleitnerb (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Äh, die 7970 war im Vergleich zur 6970 genausoviel teurer (empfohlener Verkaufspreis) und zum Launch schneller wie die Titan es zur 680 vermutlich sein wird. Die Verhältnisse sind gleich. Also wer sich damals nicht aufgeregt hat, darf sich jetzt auch nicht aufregen


----------



## SwissGTO (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

850$ ist doch nicht viel wenn man den Nutzen anschaut. Damit hat man mindestens 1 Jahr Spass.
Andere Leute kaufen sich dafür im P1 eine Flasche Schampus. Da Frag ich mich was sinnvoller ist.

Es gibt auch Menschen die etwas älter sind als der Durchschnitts PCGH Leser und die verdienen dann auch entsprechend mehr


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Turican schrieb:


> kann man leistungsmäßig garnicht rechtfertigen,da müsste das Ding nochmal min 30% schneller sein.



Nehmen wir an, Titan kommt im Vollausbau, d.h. mit 2.880 ALUs, und wird nicht zu stark beim Takt gestutzt, sind +50 Prozent auf eine GTX 680 locker drin.

Mit 2.880 ALUs @ 1 GHz hätte GK110 ohne Einrechnung von Architekturvorteilen eine um 88 Prozent höhere Rechenleistung als eine GTX 680 (1.536 ALUs @ 1+ GHz). Das wären die Fps einer GTX 690 – ohne Dual-GPU-Nebenwirkungen wie Mikroruckeln. Bombig.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## bootzeit (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



SwissGTO schrieb:


> 850$ ist doch nicht viel wenn man den Nutzen anschaut. Damit hat man mindestens 1 Jahr Spass.
> Andere Leute kaufen sich dafür im P1 eine Flasche Schampus. Da Frag ich mich was sinnvoller ist.
> 
> Es gibt auch Menschen die etwas älter sind als der Durchschnitts PCGH Leser und die verdienen dann auch entsprechend mehr


 
Genau auf so Opfer wie dich spekuliert Nvidia ja . Geld haben oder nicht aber 850€ kann man ja wohl mal viel sinnvoller investieren. Ok, wenn ich 10000€ Netto verdienen würde ginge mir das auch am ARSCH vorbei .


----------



## SwissGTO (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Ok, wenn ich 10000€ Netto verdienen würde ginge mir das auch am ARSCH vorbei .



Genau darum gehts es doch


----------



## bootzeit (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



SwissGTO schrieb:


> Genau darum gehts es doch


 
Glückwunsch...sucht ihr noch Leute  ??


----------



## Placebo (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



> Mit 2.880 ALUs @ 1 GHz hätte GK110 ohne Einrechnung von  Architekturvorteilen eine um 88 Prozent höhere Rechenleistung als eine  GTX 680 (1.536 ALUs @ 1+ GHz). Das wären die Fps einer GTX 690 – ohne  Dual-GPU-Nebenwirkungen wie Mikroruckeln. Das wäre schon bombig.


Dann mit mehr Abwärme, als eine HD 6990 im Ausum-Modus? 
Ich fände es unlogisch, wenn 15 SMX in einer "billigen" Geforce aktiv sind, aber nur 14 in den Teslas.


----------



## chiller (26. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich dran denke was ich damals für nen amd 4800+ (S939) ausgegeben habe... naja dafür hatter bis zum 2500k überlebt.

Aber grafikkarten altern schneller...


----------



## derP4computer (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Da würde ich lieber 500€ spenden, als Nvidia das Geld in den Rachen zu schieben.


----------



## boxleitnerb (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Genau auf so Opfer wie dich spekuliert Nvidia ja . Geld haben oder nicht aber 850€ kann man ja wohl mal viel sinnvoller investieren. Ok, wenn ich 10000€ Netto verdienen würde ginge mir das auch am ARSCH vorbei .


 
Andere als "Opfer" beschimpfen, nur weil sie mehr Geld haben oder ausgeben würden, ist unter aller Sau. Benimm dich zivilisiert, sonst wird der nächste Beitrag gemeldet.


----------



## Horilein (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Gerüchte^^.Lecker.Egal *Achthundertfünfzig* Euro würde ich auch nicht Ausgeben.
Da kann Nvidia von mir aus jeden Monat auf meine Lohnabrechnung schaun^^,abgesehen davon 
wäre die weitaus größere Hürde zu nehmen....Betriebssystem Ehe 1.0, alternativ nen Upgrade auf Scheidung 2.0 was aber wiederum noch Teurer wäre...oO


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Äh, die 7970 war im Vergleich zur 6970 genausoviel teurer (empfohlener Verkaufspreis) und zum Launch schneller wie die Titan es zur 680 vermutlich sein wird. Die Verhältnisse sind gleich. Also wer sich damals nicht aufgeregt hat, darf sich jetzt auch nicht aufregen


 
Die 7970 hatte 550$ Preisempfehlung zum Start (und wurde dann anfangs für ca. 500€ verkauft), während die 6970 immer noch 300€ gekostet hat. Der Preis der Titan ist mit +400 bis +450€ eine glatte Verdoppelung zur GTX680.


----------



## mumaker (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

ich verstehe nicht warum überhaupt leute hier noch kommentare rein schreiben müssen. xD leute die so einen verspackten preis sehen, müssten ihr browser einfach nur zu machen oder die pcgh seite schließen und auf eine andere seite gehen xD. ich kaufe eh keine rakas mehr die über 400 € kosten. ich habe meine GTX670Phantom gerade mal seit Sept. 

was soll ich denn jetzt wieder mit einer 700er ? xD  in 2-3 jahren.


----------



## Ion (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



mumaker schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht warum überhaupt leute hier noch kommentare rein schreiben müssen. xD leute die so einen verspackten preis sehen, müssten ihr browser einfach nur zu machen oder die pcgh seite schließen und auf eine andere seite gehen xD. ich kaufe eh keine rakas mehr die über 400 € kosten.


 Machst es doch selbst 

B2T
Ich würde sagen, Nvidia darf sowas. Die 8800 Ultra damals kam auch für 700€ auf den Markt - und hat alles andere weggebombt was da war. Falls sowas wieder kommen sollte (was ich aber eher bezweifle), wäre der Preis gerechtfertigt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



mumaker schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht warum überhaupt leute hier noch kommentare rein schreiben müssen. xD leute die so einen verspackten preis sehen, müssten ihr browser einfach nur zu machen oder die pcgh seite schließen und auf eine andere seite gehen xD. ich kaufe eh keine rakas mehr die über 400 € kosten. ich habe meine GTX670Phantom gerade mal seit Sept.
> 
> was soll ich denn jetzt wieder mit einer 700er ? xD in 2-3 jahren.



Freies Deutschland?

für meinen Geschmack ist der Preis einfach dopelt zu hoch. Wenn ich das Geld wirklich übrig hätte wären vielleicht noch 500 Zloty drin aber alles darüber ist bei den kurzen Lebenszyklen eher throwing the Money out of the Window.
Aber gut muss jeder selber wissen


----------



## Pumpi (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Da würde ich lieber 500€ spenden, als Nvidia das Geld in den Rachen zu schieben.


 
Schau,... ich hab mir vor ein paar Monaten einen 3 Jahre alten Smart mit 80tkm auf der Uhr für 5000€ gekauft. Das Fahrzeug reicht für mich die nächsten 10 Jahre. Autos sind eben nicht mein Steckenpferd. Nun hätte ich mir aber auch einen teilfinanzierten Audi A1 neu für 20000€ kaufen können !! Du merkst schon worauf ich hinaus will  .Ich spar doch lieber bei Nebensächlichkeiten wie dem Auto in dem ich nur durchschnittlich 40min am Tag sitze, als an einem Gerät mit dem ich 10 Stunden täglich verbringe. Ich hab jetzt 15000€ am Auto gespart, soll ich die auch spenden ? Wenn du mir schon den Daumen nach unten zeigst was machst du denn mit all den Fahrzeugkäufern die Mehr als 20000€ auf den Tisch gelegt haben für ihr Auto ? Wie stehts um deine Vorstrafen ?


----------



## leissling (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Wer Geld hat, warum nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Schoen beengte Sichtweite.
Bitte immer weiter so und blos nicht ueber den eigenen Horizont hinaus.

Was wer wofuer sein Geld ausgibt, geht mich persoenlich aber sowas von gar nichts an.
Ist mir egal ob derjenige ein Vielgeldbekommer ist oder sich das Zeugs finanziert.
Letztendlich muss jeder selbst wissen, wieviel ihm/ihr ein Hobby wert ist.
Wer beim Hobby ueber Geld redet, sollte es bitte bleiben lassen, und eine andere Beschaeftigung suchen.
Und solange keine dritten durch solche Ausgaben direkt oder indirekt beieintraechtigt werden, hat kein Mensch auf der Welt ein Recht ueber Leute zu urteilen, die Geld fuer ihr Hobby, egal in welcher Hoehe, ausgeben.
Wahrscheinlich ist Neid ein Ausloeser fuer solch eine Missgunst und solch Aufregung ueber solche Preise fuer Hardware.
Freut euch doch lieber mit den Leuten die sich soetwas Leisten.

Wenn die Karte so gut ist, dann soll sie halt 850€ kosten.
Wird wohl nicht die breite Masse ansprechen, aber durchaus ihre Kaeufer finden.
Selbst wenns nur ein Prestigeprodukt wird, ist einfach gut fuer ein Unternehmen.
Ouh stimmt, ist ja nVidia, dann ist es boese. Sollte lieber von AMD kommen.


----------



## cesium137 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ganz genau!
Solange 
-Frau für ein paar Prada oder Gucci HighHeels mal eben 1000€ auf den Tisch legt um sie 3x in der aktuellen Frühjahrssaison zui tragen
-ein Stehtischchen im angesagten Szeneclub nicht unter 500€ Mindestverzehr zu haben ist
-alleine das Navi in einem 911er jetzt um die 3500€ kostet

Solange darf eine HighEnd Karte von mir aus auch gerne 1500€ kosten.

Man besitzt nun mal halt nicht zwingend das Anrecht sich das teuerste Produkt eines Herstellers leisten zu können.
Genau wie auch nicht jeder der sich für einen 5er BMW interessiert sich unbedingt einen M5 leisten können muss.

Wenn ich keine xxx€ ausgeben will - wo ist das Problem? Es gibt NVidia Karten von 50-500€.
Also einfach `ne andere kaufen.


----------



## derP4computer (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

@Pumpi was willst du denn jetzt von mir?
Wieso dir den Daumen zeigen und was interessiert mich dein Autokauf?
Ich würde meiner Meinung nach lieber spenden, sonst nichts.


----------



## Tiz92 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

850 sind zu viel. Aber so viel kostet das Teil nicht und wird auch nicht 80 % schneller als eine 680. Vielleicht in gaaaaaaaaaanz seltenen Szenarien wenn man alles Tesselliert und mit SGSSAA glattbügelt. 

Ich denke 30 % im Durchschnitt sind drin schneller als die 7970 Ghz, aber nicht viel mehr. Technisch nicht möglich das Ding leise zu kühlen. Auser sie sind so teuer weil sie  mit eigener Fertigbauwakü kommen.  Und einem separaten 350 Watt Netzteil für die GPU.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Hier im Forum ist halt ein breitgefächertes Publikum, sei es das Alter wie auch auch die Kaufkraft. Daher wird man nie auf einen Nenner und jeder hat dazu auch noch andere Ansichten.


----------



## leissling (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

..besser als eine sektflasche für 1000€


----------



## Voyager10 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Die Karte welche auch immer das sein mag soll ein bestimmtes HighEnd Vorzeige Modell sein , da geht es nicht um Masse sondern eher nur um Klasse und für Klasse kann man jeden Preis verlangen , das war schon immer so. 
Bei Luxus Autos jammert ja auch keiner wegen dem Preis , den nimmt man einfach neidisch hin und geht zur Tagesordnung über... 
Ich würds sowieso nicht kaufen , dafür verdient man unter Merkel sowieso nicht genügend Geld wenn wir mit Südeuropa konkurieren sollen.


----------



## boxleitnerb (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die 7970 hatte 550$ Preisempfehlung zum Start (und wurde dann anfangs für ca. 500€ verkauft), während die 6970 immer noch 300€ gekostet hat. Der Preis der Titan ist mit +400 bis +450€ eine glatte Verdoppelung zur GTX680.


 
Launch vs Launch bitte und MSRP vs MSRP, nicht irgendwas mischen. Wie der Markt das dann regelt, können wir nicht vorhersehen, kann genauso auch bei Titan passieren 
550 vs 369 bei den AMDs mit 40% mehr Performance
850 vs 499 bei den NVs mit schätzungsweise 50% mehr Performance

Ergibt ein sehr ähnliches Verhältnis:
150% Kosten/140% fps (AMD) = 1.07
170% Kosten/150% fps (NV) = 1.13


----------



## bootzeit (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Andere als "Opfer" beschimpfen, nur weil sie mehr Geld haben oder ausgeben würden, ist unter aller Sau. Benimm dich zivilisiert, sonst wird der nächste Beitrag gemeldet.


 
Wie soll man das in diesem Zusammenhang denn sonst ausdrücken  War ja nicht böse gemeint. Wenn du das Bedürfnis hast mich zu melden, bitteschön tu dir keinen Zwang an .


----------



## Blediator16 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Launch vs Launch bitte und MSRP vs MSRP, nicht irgendwas mischen. Wie der Markt das dann regelt, können wir nicht vorhersehen, kann genauso auch bei Titan passieren
> 550 vs 369 bei den AMDs mit 40% mehr Performance
> 850 vs 499 bei den NVs mit schätzungsweise 50% mehr Performance
> 
> ...



Es wäre auch der Preis der 580gtx zu berücksichtigen beim Launch der 7970.
Die 580 kam darmals ca 490€ laut Geizhals Verlauf am 2.1.2012 und die 7970 gabs ab 580€ . AMD hat sich nur an NVs Preis gerichtet und nach Leistung einige Euros drauflegen lassen. Der Rest hat sich selbstverständlich von alleine geregelt.

Ich würde gerne wissen wieso man MSRPs miteinander vergleicht. Man vergleicht normalerweise den Preis des neuen Produktes mit dem Preis eines Produktes in dessen Klasse zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt, auch wenn diese wesentlich älter ist.


----------



## boxleitnerb (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Wie soll man das in diesem Zusammenhang denn  sonst ausdrücken  War ja nicht böse gemeint. Wenn du das Bedürfnis  hast mich zu melden, bitteschön tu dir keinen Zwang an .


 
Man kann auch einfach tolerant sein und solche Bemerkungen für sich behalten. Zeugt von Reife.


----------



## bootzeit (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Man kann auch einfach tolerant sein und solche Bemerkungen für sich behalten. Zeugt von Reife.


 
Ja Papa


----------



## Killroy62 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

ich lese die posts und möchte schreiben ,wie feindseelig die gemeinschaft sich selbst gegenüber ist ,nur weil ein anderer eine andere meinung hat.

grosse zensur durfte ich auch schon lesen.
grosse worte von toleranz und reife,im nächsten satz drohungen.

toleranz ist ,wenn man den fehler eines anderen erkennt  und trotzdem lächelt.
reife ist ,den fehler zu erkennen und ihm dabei zu helfen und unterstützen.

ich versuche diesesmal kein OPFER  zu sein,im gruppenzwang,des rudelsverhaltens.

streitet nur weiter 

meine GTX275 reicht für die games völlig aus.


gruss


----------



## Voodoo2 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Ion schrieb:


> Machst es doch selbst
> 
> B2T
> Ich würde sagen, Nvidia darf sowas. Die 8800 Ultra damals kam auch für 700€ auf den Markt - und hat alles andere weggebombt was da war. Falls sowas wieder kommen sollte (was ich aber eher bezweifle), wäre der Preis gerechtfertigt[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Dolomedes (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Ion schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Machst es doch selbst
> ...


----------



## Tiz92 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ein so hoher Preis ist nur gerechtfertigt wenn die Leistung OHNE Konkurrenz in dem Bereich stimmt. Aber erstens AMD schläft nicht und die 8970 wird denke ich maximal wieder 10 % langsamer als eine 780 sein und wenn letztere 850 kostet und die Ati 500 dann wissen wir was die Leute kaufen.  

Dann hat Nvidia 0 rechtfertigung die Karte so teuer zu verkaufen und der Markt drückt sie auf 600 oder wenn die Ati fällt sagen wir auf 400 dann auch die 780 auf ihre 500 wo sie hingehöhrt


----------



## Memphis_83 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

alter was geht denn hier schon wieder ab ?! einfach zu geil wie welche aneinandervorbei reden oder einem ihre meinung aufdrücken wollen^^! für die einen ist es eben hobby und geben gerne das geld aus (wenn es denn wirklich wert ist) und die anderen leisten sich dann woanders etwas mehr. jedem das seine...mensch ist doch nicht so schwer oder?!


----------



## Tiz92 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Launch vs Launch bitte und MSRP vs MSRP, nicht irgendwas mischen. Wie der Markt das dann regelt, können wir nicht vorhersehen, kann genauso auch bei Titan passieren
> 550 vs 369 bei den AMDs mit 40% mehr Performance
> 850 vs 499 bei den NVs mit schätzungsweise 50% mehr Performance
> 
> ...


 
Das würde ich nicht so sagen. Die 880 wird dann 1200 kostet oder was nur weil sie 50 % schneller ist als eine 780.  

Ach der Preis ist einfach überzogen. Das macht Nvidia nicht und vor allem wird die Titan auch nicht schneller als 40 % als die aktuelle Generation. Und wie gesagt ist das schon enorm viel. Vor allem hat die 780 viele Transistoren für GPUComputing die uns Spielern nichts nützt und nur Hitze produzieren.


----------



## leissling (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Voll die armen schweine hier. Das war ironisch gemeint,lol


----------



## Murdoch (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Noch nie so wenig die Leute hier verstanden. 

Warum wird hier geheult weil eine Firma einen teuren Artikel raus bringt? 

Nen Lamborghini werden die meisten, in ihrem Leben auch nur von weitem sehen. Schreibt doch da auch noch hassbriefe hin! 

Oder Iphone.... Wie viele haben bitte ein Telefon für 800-1000 eur? Schmuck... Lederjacken.... 

Merkt ihr was? 

Sieht für mich nach Neid auf die anderen an die sich den krämpel leisten können. 


Ich würd mir sogar nen 4x Sli System mit der Titan bauen wenn ich die Kohle locker hatte. Hab ich aber nicht.


----------



## leissling (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nach Neid auf die anderen an die sich den krämpel leisten können.


 

Purer Neid


----------



## leissling (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, Titan kommt im Vollausbau, d.h. mit 2.880 ALUs, und wird nicht zu stark beim Takt gestutzt, sind +50 Prozent auf eine GTX 680 locker drin.
> 
> Mit 2.880 ALUs @ 1 GHz hätte GK110 ohne Einrechnung von Architekturvorteilen eine um 88 Prozent höhere Rechenleistung als eine GTX 680 (1.536 ALUs @ 1+ GHz). Das wären die Fps einer GTX 690 – ohne Dual-GPU-Nebenwirkungen wie Mikroruckeln. Bombig.
> 
> ...



Sehr guter beitrag, danke.


----------



## Joim (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

850€ sind zwar viel Geld und für manche, egal wie sie's drehen und wenden, nicht finanzierbar.
 Aber ich kaufe z.B. lieber wenige gute Sachen die ich häufig benutze, als 100 mal Schrott zum in der Ecke liegen.  
 Seh ich ja an meinen Freunden: Xbox, Playstation, PSP, Laptop, alter Rechner.
 Wenn ich aber sag ich hab mehr als 1000€ für *einen* PC ausgegeben gucken die mich an als hätte ich Diamanten an Stripperinnen verschenkt. 

 Für Sachen die einen lange auf hohem Niveau Unterhalten kann man mit gutem Gewissen viel Geld ausgeben. Da finde ich andere Sachen, die weit verbreitet und akzeptiert werden viel gestörter.
 - Dickes Auto finanzieren anstatt günstiges zu kaufen und für ein besseres sparen.
 - Jedes Jahr im Urlaub für kurze Zeit auf dicke Hose machen anstatt sich mit dem Geld das ganze Jahr zu versüßen.
 - Bei Mädels Schuhe, Handtaschen, Schmuck, Frisur, Accessoires wie ein Möchtegern Filmstar, der Rest vom „Besitz“ auf unterstem Niveau.

 Ps.: Manche Redakteur Aussagen waren richtig peinlich, als ob man den Kaffeekocher gefragt hätte. 
Das Schlimmste: „In wenigen Monaten durch neue Serien abgelöst.“ Pfff man kann froh sein wenn alle 12 Monate was kommt und man nicht ewig auf das übernächste Modell zum aufrüsten wartet.
 Gtx 580 Anfang November 2010
 Gtx 680 Ende März 2012
 Gtx 780 offiziell nirgends in Sicht, Gerüchte von Ende Februar bis Juli alles dabei.
 Das nennt man (über) 1 Jahr nicht wenige Monate...


----------



## hodenbussard (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Wenn die Leistung stimmt ist das doch OK mit den Preis,steht bestimmt nicht auf der Packung "Du muss es kaufen" 
Quadros sind auch höllisch teuer,und die sind aber auch meist ihr Geld wert,wenn man mit CAD o.ä. hantiert. *ich weiss,das ist eine Spielehardwareseite*
Solang NV keinen gängelt das man die Karte erwerben MUSS.

PS:Mein Win7 Ultimate kostet auch knapp 300€,also nicht immer auf den Preis,sondern auch auf den Nutzen schauen


----------



## Verminaard (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Ja Papa


 
Kann man am besten mit einem Zitat deinerseits beantworten (aus nem Thread geklaut wo es um Saints Row geht):


bootzeit schrieb:


> Gut das ich so einen Mist eh nicht spiele, aus  dem alter bin ich glaub ich doch raus .



Uh...




Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ein  so hoher Preis ist nur gerechtfertigt wenn die Leistung OHNE Konkurrenz  in dem Bereich stimmt. Aber erstens AMD schläft nicht und die 8970 wird  denke ich maximal wieder 10 % langsamer als eine 780 sein und wenn  letztere 850 kostet und die Ati 500 dann wissen wir was die Leute  kaufen.
> 
> Dann hat Nvidia 0 rechtfertigung die Karte so teuer  zu verkaufen und der Markt drückt sie auf 600 oder wenn die Ati fällt  sagen wir auf 400 dann auch die 780 auf ihre 500 wo sie hingehöhrt


 
Spekulationen ueber Spekulationen.
Ich bin der Meinung das jeder Hersteller durchaus die Berechtigung hat, selbst die Preise zu gestalten.
Ob diese dann in der Allgemeinheit anklang finden oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt.




Tiz92 schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht so sagen. Die 880 wird dann 1200 kostet oder was nur weil sie 50 % schneller ist als eine 780.
> 
> Ach der Preis ist einfach überzogen. Das macht Nvidia nicht und vor allem wird die Titan auch nicht schneller als 40 % als die aktuelle Generation. Und wie gesagt ist das schon enorm viel. Vor allem hat die 780 viele Transistoren für GPUComputing die uns Spielern nichts nützt und nur Hitze produzieren.


 
Wieder Spekulationen, lass es doch einfach passieren und wenn alles da ist, kann man noch immer darueber urteilen.
Komischerweise wird das GPUComputing bei der 6xx Serie doch sehr vermisst, und als Nichtkaufgrund hingestellt.
Irgendwie verwirrt mich das.


----------



## Julian1303 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Also da stimme ich dem Raff mal zu. 500 Euro für High End ist genug. Davon abgesehen, es gibt viele Gerüchte. Selbst wenn das hier mal stimmen würde, Angebot und Nachfrage. Der Markt wirds regeln. Werde zwar ebenfalls dieses Jahr aufrüsten, da meine GTX465 in die Jahre kommt, aber nur um angeben zu können nee, das muß ich nicht haben. Ich spiele in Full HD Auflösung, und bis 4K wirklich nach Europa schwappt, reichen die meisten aktuellen High-End Grakas aus. Dann wirklich lieber ne HD 8000er zu normalen Straßenpreisen und keine NV zu Statussymbol-Mondpreisen


----------



## Horilein (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Noch nie so wenig die Leute hier verstanden.
> 
> Warum wird hier geheult weil eine Firma einen teuren Artikel raus bringt?
> 
> ...



GENAU SO seh ich das auch, wenn ich könnte wie ich gern wollte.Aber auch in meinem "alter" muss man Abstriche 
machen.Haus Pinseln,Kinderrad,Winterräder etz. etz.
Von mir aus können sie Grakas für 1500€ bauen oder Monitore für 25.000€, hätt ich gern kann ich aber nicht
also erfreue ich mich an dem was ich mir an Hardware leisten kann.
Und,ich denke es gibt auch Leute die hätten gerne einen Rechner wie meinen und Ich seh Rechner die hätte ich gern....
ein Teufelskreis^^
Kurzum: Schauen Wir was Sie kann und dann sehen Wir was sie kostet.Und warten die Antwort von AMD ab
Is doch fast jedes Jahr um diese Zeit der selbe Zirkus^^

PS: Meine Karte hat 230€ gekostet, der Preis lag aber auch mal bei rund 350€.Abwarten und Kaffee trinken.


----------



## spy303 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Das kann sich Nvida beim besten willen nicht leisten, oder? Wenn so glaube ich, würde AMD seinen Nutzen daraus ziehen(preislich).AMD hat spätestens mit der letzten Graka-Generation leistungstechnisch mit Nvida gleichgezogen oder überholt.


----------



## marcus_T (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Da würde ich lieber 500€ spenden, als Nvidia das Geld in den Rachen zu schieben.



kannst dein geld auch gleich verbrennen.....
wohin fließen den spenden in erster hand.

ist sie so gut wird etwas gespart und gekauft. den sli inkl. MR stress geb ich mir nicht.


----------



## leissling (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Sie nicht wollen, sie nicht kaufen !


----------



## combatIII (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Abend!

Ausserdem muss man dem Monster ja auch noch die ebenbürtige Plattform bieten sich frei entfalten zu können und was wäre das dann(?) ein Intel Core i7 3970X (ich denke jede 2. CPU hier im Forum wird die Karte eher ausbremsen) für 1000,-€ ein Asus P9X79 Deluxe für 340,-€?Kommt mir auch nicht in die Tüte.Ich mag auch schnelle und gute Hardware aber zu einem Preis der vernünftig ist.


So long!

Chris


Komisch das damit noch keiner um die Ecke gekommen ist!Würd mir gern mal die CPU Skalierung der Karte ansehen wenn sie denn wirklich SOVIEL schneller ist.


----------



## Rico2751988 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



leissling schrieb:


> Sie nicht wollen, sie nicht kaufen !


 
Hey, hör zu, wir zahlen nur für die Chips und das Eis,ok? 

Ich bin grad entsetzt, wie man sich über sowas aufregen kann, Leute. Gibt genug Leute mit sehr viel Geld, denen es auch Wurst ist, selbst wenn das Teil 1800 € kosten würde. Solche absoluten High-End-Geschichten richten sich nicht an Hartz-IV-Empfänger und Hungerleider. Geht auch mit um die (fragwürdige?) Prestige. Ich persönlich sehe 400€ als Schmerzgrenze für Grakas, deswegen läster ich aber nicht über Leute, die ne 500-Euro Karte kaufen.
Wie unzufrieden kann man sein?


----------



## Spinal (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Jemand der an die 15 SMX glaubt. Jemand der ein 25x14 Monitor möglichst ohne SLI und stromeffizient brilliant in Scene setzen möchte. Und jemand dem Klar ist das die nächste Highend SGPU nach Titan nicht in ein paar Monaten erscheinen wird, sondern erst in 2 oder mehr Jahren (jetzt mal ab von einem Steppingaufguss mit 80Mhz mehr ab Werk).
> 
> 15 SMX = Kauf !


 
2014 wird sehr wahrscheinlich ein Maxwell mit 22nm Fertigung kommen. Vermutlich wird eine Geforce mit Maxwell auch schneller als eine GK110 Geforce 



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Äh, die 7970 war im Vergleich zur 6970 genausoviel teurer (empfohlener Verkaufspreis) und zum Launch schneller wie die Titan es zur 680 vermutlich sein wird. Die Verhältnisse sind gleich. Also wer sich damals nicht aufgeregt hat, darf sich jetzt auch nicht aufregen



Damals gab es aber auch noch die GTX 580, die seinerzeit auch nur relativ knapp geschlagen wurde. 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, Titan kommt im Vollausbau, d.h. mit 2.880 ALUs, und wird nicht zu stark beim Takt gestutzt, sind +50 Prozent auf eine GTX 680 locker drin.
> 
> Mit 2.880 ALUs @ 1 GHz hätte GK110 ohne Einrechnung von Architekturvorteilen eine um 88 Prozent höhere Rechenleistung als eine GTX 680 (1.536 ALUs @ 1+ GHz). Das wären die Fps einer GTX 690 – ohne Dual-GPU-Nebenwirkungen wie Mikroruckeln. Bombig.
> 
> ...



Aber die Frage ist doch, bringt die reine Rechenleistung soviel? Die GTX 680 hat mehr als doppelt soviel Rechenleistung wie die GTX 580, ist aber längst nicht doppelt so schnell. Der GK110 ist vom Aufbau dem GK104 deutlich ähnlicher und somit wäre das ganze trotzdem vorstellbar. Aber es ist fraglich, ob Architekturverbesserungen vorhanden sind, oder eben der GPGPU "Kram" nicht sogar etwas Ballast ist.
Wenn man auf den Preis schaut, sollte die Karte aber in Etwa gleichauf mit einer GTX 690 sein 



combatIII schrieb:


> Abend!
> 
> Ausserdem muss man dem Monster ja auch noch die ebenbürtige Plattform bieten sich frei entfalten zu können und was wäre das dann(?) ein Intel Core i7 3970X (ich denke jede 2. CPU hier im Forum wird die Karte eher ausbremsen) für 1000,-€ ein Asus P9X79 Deluxe für 340,-€?Kommt mir auch nicht in die Tüte.Ich mag auch schnelle und gute Hardware aber zu einem Preis der vernünftig ist.
> 
> ...


 
Das kommt immer aufs Spiel an. Wer in Full HD ohne Kantenglättung spielt, der braucht auch keine Radeon 7970. Aber man kann eine Grafikkarte ganz schnell ans Limit bringen indem man Downsampling usw. einschaltet. Und dann bremst eine CPU so schnell nicht mehr aus.  Bei den meisten Spielen dürfte die Grafikkarte der entscheidende Faktor sein. Ausnahmen sind zb. Skyrim oder BF3 Multiplayer.

Edit: habe nochmal nachgedacht, du hast nicht unrecht. Zwar kann man Benchmarks so gestalten, dass die Grafiklast hoch genug ist um die CPU zu vernachlässigen, aber in 1080p mit 4xMSAA und 16:1 AF (was gehobener Durchschnitt sein sollte) könnte natürlich passieren, dass aktuelle Prozessoren überfordert sind.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Turican (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> nur weil sie mehr Geld haben oder ausgeben würden, :



Auch wenn ich reich wäre würde ich mich nicht für dumm verkaufen lassen.



> Die GTX 680 hat mehr als doppelt soviel Rechenleistung wie die GTX 580,



Theorie is schön. In der Realität ist die 680 nicht wirklich überzeugend schneller.
Wirklich gute Gen´s haben 50% aufwärts an mehr Frames zum Vorgänger


----------



## Blaire (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, Titan kommt im Vollausbau, d.h. mit 2.880 ALUs, und wird nicht zu stark beim Takt gestutzt, sind +50 Prozent auf eine GTX 680 locker drin.
> 
> Mit 2.880 ALUs @ 1 GHz hätte GK110 ohne Einrechnung von Architekturvorteilen eine um 88 Prozent höhere Rechenleistung als eine GTX 680 (1.536 ALUs @ 1+ GHz). Das wären die Fps einer GTX 690 – ohne Dual-GPU-Nebenwirkungen wie Mikroruckeln. Bombig.


 
Die 50% schafft man auch ohne Vollausbau und 6GB VRAM sähen auch lecker aus. So gesehn darf die Karte schon mehr als 500€ kosten.


----------



## combatIII (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Das kommt immer aufs Spiel an. Wer in Full HD ohne Kantenglättung spielt, der braucht auch keine Radeon 7970. Aber man kann eine Grafikkarte ganz schnell ans Limit bringen indem man Downsampling usw. einschaltet. Und dann bremst eine CPU so schnell nicht mehr aus.  Bei den meisten Spielen dürfte die Grafikkarte der entscheidende Faktor sein. Ausnahmen sind zb. Skyrim oder BF3 Multiplayer.


Trotzdem packst du die nicht mit nem i5 und nem Board für 80,-€ zusammen.Oder?Ich sehe das eher als Werbegag ala wir haben die schnellste und teuerste Karte auf dem Markt und manch einer denkt halt nicht viel drüber nach (aus welchen Gründen auch immer: er kann nicht, er will nicht, er muss nicht) und kauft das Ding eben.Jeder so wie ihm beliebt.


----------



## Spinal (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Möglicherweise wird die Titan, wenn sie denn kommt, auch nur ein Prestigeobjekt. So eine art Sondermodell. Die Leistung wird gut sein, aber für zuviel Geld. Aber dafür ist es was besonderes. Gibt genug Dinge auf der Welt, die als Limited Edition o.ä. erscheinen.



Turican schrieb:


> Theorie is schön. In der Realität ist die 680 nicht wirklich überzeugend schneller.
> Wirklich gute Gen´s haben 50% aufwärts an mehr Frames zum Vorgänger


 
Das meinte ich ja, sie ist nicht doppelt so schnell, nur weil sie doppelt soviel Rechenleistung hat. Aber je moderner die Spiele, desto größer könnte der Abstand werden. Denn die Rechenleistung wird möglicherweise wichtiger. Im Moment ist sie nach dem PCGHLeistungsindex gut 30% schneller als eine GTX 580 und das mit nur 1058 MHz Boost. Die gut 20% Mehrleistung durch neue Treiber in BF3 noch nicht mit eingerechnet. 

Edit: Wenn man bedenkt, dass GK104 ja eigentlich der 560 Nachfolger ist, so ist die GTX 680 sie 80% schneller als der Vorgänger. Ginge man davon aus, dass eine ähnliche Steigerung von GTX 580 auf Titan (GF110 auf GK110) zu erwarten ist, dann wäre sie 80% schneller als eine GTX 580  Das passt auch mit Raffs Rechnung. Wahrscheinlich wird das aufgrund der Energieeffizienz usw. nicht ganz der Fall sein, aber 50% wären ja recht locker denkbar 

bye
Spinal


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Selbst wenn das Ding doppelt so schnell & effizient wäre wie eine 690 würde ich keinen solchen Preis für eine GraKa bezahlen. Spätestens in einem Jahr ist wieder eine da die schneller ist und dasselbe oder vielleicht sogar weniger kostet. Wenn die Dinger so gut wären dass man 5 Jahre damit auskommen würde weil sie so viel Power haben ok aber so kurzlebig wie das Zeug ist... viel zu teuer!


----------



## Flay (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich liebäugle schon seit einigen Monaten mit einen neuen PC...der alte ist mittlerweile 4-5 Jahre alt, und da die PC-Zockerei mein grösstes Hobby ist und ich ansonsten trotz mittlerem Einkommen kaum Geld ausgebe, wollte ich mir diesmal auch mal eher die Luxusvariante gönnen. Andererseits muss trotz allem das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmen, reiner Luxusaufschlag ohne Gegenleistung kommt nicht in Frage (Apple-Produkte kommen mir daher allein schon aus religiösen Gründen nicht ins Haus).

Ich werde abwarten bis Nvidia und AMD die Karten auf dem Tisch haben, und PCGH schön nachgemessen hat, und dann wird der fette PC bestellt. Schnurr!


----------



## Wild Thing (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Wenn die Karte wirklich im Vollausbau kommt dann wird sie gekauft, scheiß auf den Preis. Jeder kann mit seinem Geld machen was er will.


----------



## BennoWendt (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich frage mich, ob all den fleißigen Schreibern und Diskutierern klar ist, das Sondermodelle wie die Asus MARS usw. noch mehr kosten  (-> 1300€) ... die sind auch nicht besser... Aber da wird irgendwie nicht so viel gemeckert
Jetzt bringt halt NVIDIA sein eigenes "Sondermodell" raus, und man bekommt scheinbar wenigstens was für Geld 

btw sowas werde ich mir die nächsten Jahre nicht leisten können, und wenn ich das Geld habe, bin ich wohl zu geizig ... Meine Pcs werden eher "Ausgeglichen" konfiguriert, und von ALLEM (CPU, Mainboard,SSD) das Topmodell wäre schlichtweg zu teuer
Also viel Spaß denen, die es sich leisten können und wollen, aber für mich isses nix


----------



## Freakless08 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Für das Geld bekommt man doch schon nen gut ausgestatteten PC.


----------



## Core #1 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Wird gekauft...
...wenn die Karte durch einen Nachfolger abgelöst wird.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Naja schon ein bisschen teuer, aber mir würde bei der Leistung schon einer abgehen...


----------



## wheelychecker (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Na was habt ihr den gedacht, ich hol mir die gleich 4 Mal und dann schön 4 x SLI auf dem neuen Dark X79


----------



## Westcoast (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

ich bin mal gespannt auf die leistung der karte, danach kann man sagen, ob der preis gerechtfertigt ist. 
naja natürlich muss man nicht immer die schnellste karte besitzen, die kaufkraft von jedem ist doch verschieden.

und mit karten die weniger kosten kann man auch sehr gut zocken. sicherlich ist die Titan für highresauflösungen gut.

für mich ist die titan nicht interessant, weil meine gtx 690 super läuft und auch die nächste zeit locker reicht.

habe auch fullHD und investiere die mehrleistung in SGSSA.


----------



## Chrissyx (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Damit kann man bestimmt gut falten.


----------



## Spinal (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Naja schon ein bisschen teuer, aber mir würde bei der Leistung schon einer abgehen...


 
Man weiß doch noch gar nix über die Leistung


----------



## Der Maniac (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Wenn die Leistung stimmt: Gekauft, mal 2, alles andere is langweilig!


----------



## Westcoast (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

derManiac

du hast es auch nötig bei gtx 680 sli 4GB lach.


----------



## Erquicken (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

850 € für ne Grafikkarte ist denke ich zuviel... 600 Euro ok aber dann wirds echt zu heftig.
Es sei denn sie bringt die doppelte Leistung im vergleich zur gegenwärtigen Top Karte. (GTX680/690)
Also Metro 2033 und Crysis2 laufen auf 80 bis 120 FPS... dann würde ich noch n Auge zudrücken aber selbst dann sollte der Preis noch um 100 Fallen.


----------



## Der Maniac (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Westcoast schrieb:


> derManiac
> 
> du hast es auch nötig bei gtx 680 sli 4GB lach.



Hey, BF3 läuft nur auf Medium dank 3 Monitoren mit insgesamt 5760*1080 Pixeln...^^ Das nervt und muss geändert werden!


----------



## leissling (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Die heutigen sind doch schon mit Hard Reset und Max Payne 3 überfordert sobald man 4xAA zuschaltet.
Nichtmal Fear 3 läuft flüssig mit 4aa.

Ich spreche hier von 1920x1080

Unter 60FPS kommt kein spielspass auf, finde ich zumindest.

Ich hatte sehr viele karten letztes jahr:
 7970 GHZ edition von MSI, HIS und 3DClub, Zotac GTX680 usw..

....keine stellte mich zufrieden, alles zu lahm.
Crysis 2 incl. Texture mod und HD-Pack geht auf der GHZ häufig auf 50fps, zu wenig meines erachtens.
Crysis 1 geht in gefechten auch massiv runter. 
Hitman läuft sehr dürftig.

Ich kann die neuen kaum abwarten.


----------



## phila_delphia (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Mal weg von der Karte, auf deren Werte ich gespannt bin, die ich aber nicht kaufen werde (Notebookuser/spieler).

Ich finde ich die Serie mit den Meinungen der Redakteure - gerade als Kontrast zur sonst, lobenserterweise, sehr sachlichen Berichterstattung - einach Klasse. Dank und Großes Lob!

Liebe Grüße!

Phila


----------



## Medcha (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Manche User scheinen einfach zu viel Geld zu haben. Spendet mal was, anstatt das Geld für so ein Statussymbol zu verschwenden. die Begründungen die Titan zu kaufen sind teilweise echt haarsträubend. Natürlich kann jeder machen was er will, aber ich darf auch meine ehrliche Meinung dazu äußern: ich halte es für wenig intelligent sich privat so ein Ding zu kaufen und die Masse wird mir zustimmen. Ich finde es auch toll Dinge zu haben, die etwas Besonderes sind. Aber die ist doch nichts "Besonderes". Sie ist teuer, aber wenn müsste sie  zumindest auch sehr selten sein, dann sehe ich wenigstens einen Sammlerwert. Aber die Leistung wird doch demnächst eh von den Standardkarten erreicht. Nerdiger geht es nicht. 

Dass man die Daten imposant findet und sich darüber auslässt, das kann ich nun sehr gut verstehen.


----------



## Dre (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Medcha schrieb:


> ich halte es für wenig intelligent sich privat so ein Ding zu kaufen und die Masse wird mir zustimmen.


 
Die Masse in Deutschland liest bevorzugt die BILD.
Die Masse in Russland ächtet momentan ihre Homosexuellen.
Die Masse in den USA denkt, in "Austria" gäbe es Kängurus.

Get my point?


----------



## Schiassomat (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Medcha schrieb:


> Manche User scheinen einfach zu viel Geld zu haben. Spendet mal was, anstatt das Geld für so ein Statussymbol zu verschwenden. die Begründungen die Titan zu kaufen sind teilweise echt haarsträubend. Natürlich kann jeder machen was er will, aber ich darf auch meine ehrliche Meinung dazu äußern: ich halte es für wenig intelligent sich privat so ein Ding zu kaufen und die Masse wird mir zustimmen. Ich finde es auch toll Dinge zu haben, die etwas Besonderes sind. Aber die ist doch nichts "Besonderes". Sie ist teuer, aber wenn müsste sie  zumindest auch sehr selten sein, dann sehe ich wenigstens einen Sammlerwert. Aber die Leistung wird doch demnächst eh von den Standardkarten erreicht. Nerdiger geht es nicht.
> 
> Dass man die Daten imposant findet und sich darüber auslässt, das kann ich nun sehr gut verstehen.



Abgesehen davon dass die Karte höchstwahrscheinlich noch um den einen oder anderen Euro im Preis sinken wird möchte ich mal gerne wissen was die jenigen welche den Preis hier als so zu hoch bekritteln so im Jahr für Urlaub und Hobby ausgeben.
Hab sehr viele Bekannte die mehr als 1K € für ne Kreuzfahrt oder eine Woche Karibik ausgeben und andere kaufen sich um 1K € n neues KTM Bike.
Also ich versteh jetzt nicht wo bei dem jetzt das Problem ist, die einen haben das Hobby PC und können bzw. wollen sich dadurch eine Leisten und die Anderen müssen das Teil ja e nicht kaufen.

MFG


----------



## EcOnOmiC (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich hab mir immer die 70er gekauft, 470/570/670 für 1080p max.
Wenn der titan für 900 einschlägt und etwas später kommen sicher noch die
Gtx770 für gut 400.- und die gtx 780 für 500.-, dann werd ich mir hinsichtlich
Auf die neuen engines eher die 780 Kaufen. Hinzu kommt das ich neu
Einen 120 hz 1080 p bedienen muss und für so 100 fps bei den neuen engines muss es 
mindestens der titan sein


----------



## cesium137 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Medcha schrieb:


> Manche User scheinen einfach zu viel Geld zu haben. Spendet mal was, anstatt das Geld für so ein Statussymbol zu verschwenden. die Begründungen die Titan zu kaufen sind teilweise echt haarsträubend.


 Schreibst Du solche Kommentare auch in Rolexforen? Porscheforen? Da wäre doch erfahrungsgemäß mehr zu holen für deinen Spendenaufruf

Nein, tust Du nicht. Und warum nicht?

Weil in deiner Hobbyumgebung womöglich ein Produkt auf den Markt kommt welches Du dir nicht leisten kannst/willst - andere jedoch schon. Pure Neiddiskussion.

Das faszinierende daran - Neid funktioniert immer nur 1 Level up.
Deshalb gönnen Leute wie Du dem Mann auf der Strasse seinen Bugatti Veyron - aber nicht dem Nachbarn das 800€ Kärtchen.
Notfalls wird das ganze dann verbrähmt mit vermeintlich rationalen Beweggründen - Leistungsaufnahme zu hoch, Abwärme zu gross, Lüfter zu laut, Nachfolger bald da, blablabla

In keinem anderen Land dieser Welt würde es diesen Thread hier geben. Only in germany


----------



## EcOnOmiC (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Für die aktuellen games würd ich nie mehr als gut 300 fuer ne karte ausgeben.
Gibt einfach nichts wo ich denke boahh geil. 

Die frage stellt sich mir ob sich bei 1080p max.  Hinsichtlich der neuen grafik engines
Eine titan rechtfertigen lässt. Was denkt ihr??


----------



## Joim (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



cesium137 schrieb:


> Schreibst Du solche Kommentare auch in Rolexforen? Porscheforen? Da wäre doch erfahrungsgemäß mehr zu holen für deinen Spendenaufruf
> 
> Nein, tust Du nicht. Und warum nicht?
> 
> ...


 

PCGH pusht es ja extra nochmal. Der gleiche Mist stand ja schon im ersten Thread. 

 Neid bekommt man ja schon als kleines Kind/Jugendlicher von Eltern in diesem Land gelernt.
 Jeder der mehr Spielzeug hat ist verwöhnt. Finde es eher dumm ein Kind unnötig kurz zu halten.
 Die mit 16 kein Nebenjob haben sind faul. Stimmt die mit paar 100€ Taschengeld sollen denen mit wenig die einzige Einnahmequelle wegnehmen.
 Mit 18 soll jeder in einem kleinen, unsicheren, 20 Jahre alten Auto fahren, selbst wenn die Eltern die 50k+ Wagen rocken.

 Aber wehe man sagt dem der nach 2 Wochen schon kein Geld mehr auf'm Konto hat, seine Möchtegernstatussymbole sind Fehlkäufe.
 Coole Autos werden 3x cooler wenn man Benzin sparen muss.
 Riesen TVs wachsen noch in der Zeit in der man sie abbezahlen muss.

 Nach meiner Beobachtung schnallen auch viele nicht wenn man 100 x 5€ für Mist ausgibt  (z.B Süßigkeiten + Getränke an der Tanke) man sich eben nicht was schönes für 500€ kaufen kann. Und neiden lieber denjenigen der sein Geld gezielt einsetzt und im Endeffekt gleich verdient.


----------



## Kuschluk (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Joim schrieb:


> PCGH pusht es ja extra nochmal. Der gleiche Mist stand ja schon im ersten Thread.
> 
> Neid bekommt man ja schon als kleines Kind/Jugendlicher von Eltern in diesem Land gelernt.
> Jeder der mehr Spielzeug hat ist verwöhnt. Finde es eher dumm ein Kind unnötig kurz zu halten.
> ...


 
 Na ja ich finde es schon ein bisschen schade, wenn man immer alles hatte was man wollte wird man schon nicht grade Depressiv aber zumindest ist man weniger einfach zufrieden zu stellen . Und dabei bin ich von der Rolex weit entfernt. 

Was mich zum kochen bringt sind die Spinner die die Kacke kaufen und daran quasi bankrott gehn und "Ich" kanns dann obwohl ich keinen Job habe sondern nur Rücklagen meiner Eltern bezahlen weil: 

1. bezahlt man denen über steuern ihr studium
2. muss ich mein studium auch bezahlen weil ich nicht so dumm war alles zu verblasen sondern mir sicherheit lieber ist.

=> Wenn diese Karte so geil ist wie alle sagen wird sich ein Preis finden mit dem beide Parteien leben können (Nvidia/Consumer) => wenn sie toll genug ist schicke ich meine GTX 480 auch in rente. Ich finde mit highend karten fährt man sehr gut. habe sie von anfang an 37% OCt => hatte also am anfang Mörder Leistung und bin bis heute schneller unterwegs als die meisten karten die verkauft werden. => jetzt kommt nochmal was neues und ich kann wieder alles ultra süßlich kaufen.

und das lustige daran viel teurer kommts mich auch nicht die karte isst jetzt 2,5 Jahre oder sogar 3 und hat mit Wakü 560 Gekostet. 300 Euro Karten haben bei mir nie diesen Spaß hervorgerufen und sind jedes Jahr ausm PC geflogen. => gibt sich preislich für mich gar nichts.

Die Stromkosten sind mMn völlig rauszulassen weil ich einfach nicht genug zocke. bei nem Kiddie dass mittags um 12 heim kommt und den Rechner anschaltet mag das ja noch gelten ... aber die zeiten sind (leider) rum wenn mir das hobby das nicht mehr wert ist kann ichs auch lassen.

Finde Green IT ist eh das Ersatz Status Symbol für schlechte Hardware besitzer.

=> Ich red mir auch immer ein dass mein Auto gut zu fahren ist (parkplatzmäßig) und wenig sprit braucht (5,3l) und bin auch für mich recht glücklich damit aber ehrlich gesagt wenn ich jeden morgen mit nem 8 zyl big block zur uni fahren müsste und mir der Sprit egal sein könnte wäre ich bestimmt nicht unglücklicher(und parken könnt ich dann im GrünstreifenXD)


Muss jeder selbst wissen was er mit der Kohle macht. Wichtiger ist in Deutschland meiner Meinung nach eine Debatte was man nicht macht, wenn man keine Kohle hat. So die low end dicken Autos sind meist bei leuten zu finden die sich besser mal um die ausbildung ihrer kinder kümmern sollten statt sie dem staat in die schuhe zu schieben. Denke die Menge der Privatinsolvenzen spricht für sich. Ich finde es höchst unehrenhaft und schäme mich da extrem Fremd. Klar gibts unglücksfälle wo sowas vorkommt, aber zb die tussi im haus meiner studentenbude: Kaufrausch, kerl buckelt was geht, aber zB für 9000€ bei meinen Vermietern in der Plörre stehn. 
=> Die härte ist dann der "neue"(gebrauchte) Benz .... 

Ich würde mich schämen den Leuten(vermietern) beim Zeitungsholen über den weg zu laufen.

PS: Ich stelle Ernährung und Sicherheit(zB einfach mal nen komplettes Studium ohne Job machen können)  grundsätzlich über "Luxuskonsumgüter", da kann ich ruhig mal ne 480 bis zur 780 oder 880 haben (wird man hier teilweise ja schon angemacht man bräuchte bei teuren karten gar nicht mitreden weil man die aktuellste nicht hat ,   )

PPS: Unser Staat ist da auch nicht grade das beste vorbild: Wer mehr als 2000 Euro aufm konto hat bekommt kein Bafög -.- 1. was sind 2000 Euro gemessen an den kosten eines Studiums 2. wenn ich diese 2000 €uro nicht immer frei da liegen hätte (finde das ist schon knapp) was soll ich bitteschön machen wenn mir, 1. Spül oder Waschmaschine kaputt gehn 2. irgendetwas mit meinem Auto ist ? sofern ich die kohle nicht als sicherheit da liegen habe und ohne Eltern dastehe kann ich nen Kredit aufnehmen oder das Studium hinschmeißen. Oder Stromnachzahlungen oder sonst was... 2000 Ocken sind verdammt schnell weg, geben auf der anderen seite aber eine Sicherheit die Menschen mit Problemen fertig werden lässt.

Ich bewundere jeden der solche Polster hat, auch wenn ihm der hole Nachbar mit 1900€/Monat + Frau und Kind den finanzierten A3(200ps) (mit 100000km) vor der nase hin und her fährt.


----------



## Julian1303 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Wirklich sehr belustigend die Kommentare zu lesen. Leute, wartet doch einfach ab was NV und letztendlich der Markt draus machen. Die Leistung ist enorm wenn das stimmt, jedoch kam es in der Vergangenheit schon öfter vor das Grakas nen Riesen Ausreißer nach oben gemacht haben was die Leistung betrifft. Und wie schon geschrieben wurde, der passende Untersatz muß auch her um solch eine Karte nicht auszubremsen. Abwarten und Tee...äh... Kaffee trinken.
Ich mache mich deswegen nicht heiß. Zurücklehnen und Abwarten, beeinflussen kann man sowas doch eh nicht. Noch nicht 
Einen schönen Soontag euch Allen hier


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Joim schrieb:


> PCGH pusht es ja extra nochmal. Der gleiche Mist stand ja schon im ersten Thread.
> 
> Neid bekommt man ja schon als kleines Kind/Jugendlicher von Eltern in diesem Land gelernt.
> Jeder der mehr Spielzeug hat ist verwöhnt. Finde es eher dumm ein Kind unnötig kurz zu halten.
> ...


 Öhm .... und die Quintessenz soll jetzt sein: Manche Leute können von klein auf nicht mit Geld umgehen?! Oder was willst du uns sagen?



Du treibst dich hier in einem Enthusiastenforum rum, wo die Leute ihren PC als Hobby haben, und Hobbys kosten nun mal. In jedem Hobby gibts es dabei die erwähnten "Statusobjekte", die keinen nennenswerten, geldwerten Vorteil bringen, bei den Kennern der Szene aber aus sonstwelchen Gründen hoch im Kurs stehen. Wer es sich leisten kann und will, der kauft sich sowas halt, ganz einfach. Hobbys können nunmal teuer sein.



Neid ist natürlich generell ein sehr deutsches Problem .... schreibt man in Ami-Foren, dass man sich den teuren "Shizzle XYZ" gekauft hat, ist die vorherrschende Meinung: "Awesomeeee!", in Deutschland dagegen: "Meh, Geldverschwendung ... wozu braucht man das?".


Wenn einige Leute chronisch bankrott sind, ist das deren eigenes Problem, gerade in jungen Jahren hat man gute Möglichkeiten sich nebenbei was zu verdienen, ich arbeite auch nebenbei, schon seit ich 16 bin, obwohl ich das nicht wirklich nötig hätte, und obwohl es trotz Abi und später Studium ziemlich stressig war, bzw. ist, aber das extra Geld auf dem Konto war/ist nunmal schön, und inzwischen hat sich da mehr als gut was angehäuft, inzwischen ausgelagert auf ein Konto mit Tagesgeld. Was man sich von seinem (angesparten!) Geld kauft ist jedermanns eigene Sache. Meine letzte grössere Anschaffung war mein CPU/MoBo Upgrade im Sommer, das mit 3x SSDs (zwei davon sündteure 512er) einher ging - mir war es das wert, damit passts Je nachdem, was jetzt die GeForce Titan kann, wird sie halt angeschafft oder nicht .... abseits der reinen FPS schaue ich da aber sehr auf die Lautstärke, wenn die Karte hörbar ist, hat sie sich für mich automatisch erledigt, egal, was sie sonst so kann und was sie kostet.



Und btw: Die PCGH ist ein Fachmagazin für Enthusiasten, warum sollte man ihnen also vorwerfen, diesem "Porsche" unter den Grafikkarten nicht ein wenig extra Aufmerksamkeit zukommen zu lassen? Ist nunmal ein feuchter Nerdtraum, das schnellste Kärtchen in da Hood zu besitzen ....


----------



## Woohoo (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Oh nein ein teures Produkt, wie furchtbar. Der eine kauft es sich und der andere nicht. 

Und seit wann muss ein Preis "gerechtfertigt" sein?


----------



## padme (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Killroy62 schrieb:


> ich lese die posts und möchte schreiben ,wie feindseelig die gemeinschaft sich selbst gegenüber ist ,nur weil ein anderer eine andere meinung hat.
> 
> grosse zensur durfte ich auch schon lesen.
> grosse worte von toleranz und reife,im nächsten satz drohungen.
> ...



solch grosse worte der toleranz und nächstenliebe, von jemandem der einen tank als avatar hat?

schiesst dein panzer, so wie du auch, nur mit blumen der liebe, oder woher kommt der widerspruch zwischen deiner aussage und abgebildetem (machtinstrument der unterdrückung) panzer?


----------



## Joim (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Kuschluk schrieb:


> Na ja ich finde es schon ein bisschen schade,  wenn man immer alles hatte was man wollte wird man schon nicht grade  Depressiv aber zumindest ist man weniger einfach zufrieden zu stellen  . Und dabei bin ich von der Rolex weit entfernt.


 
Ja wirklich alles haben ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben... Aber in meiner Schulzeit wurde z.B. sogar geneidet  immer ein Kasten Cola zuhause stehen zu haben! Von Leuten die dann bei jeder Gelegenheit sich eine teure Cola reinpfiffen (Kiosk, Tanke, Pizzalieferdienst). Wenn sie dann ein Kasten hatten, war der schneller weg als ein Topf Suppe im Obdachlosenheim.
 Diese Geilheit auf was ganz gewöhnliches haben die Eltern zu verantworten die Neid schürten oder extra am Kind gespart haben.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Öhm .... und die Quintessenz soll jetzt sein: Manche Leute können von klein auf nicht mit Geld umgehen?! Oder was willst du uns sagen?
> Du treibst dich hier in einem Enthusiastenforum rum, wo die Leute ihren PC als Hobby haben, und Hobbys kosten nun mal. In jedem Hobby gibts es dabei die erwähnten "Statusobjekte", die keinen nennenswerten, geldwerten Vorteil bringen, bei den Kennern der Szene aber aus sonstwelchen Gründen hoch im Kurs stehen. Wer es sich leisten kann und will, der kauft sich sowas halt, ganz einfach. Hobbys können nunmal teuer sein.



 Ja die meisten Leute können von klein auf nicht mit Geld umgehen! Aber trotzdem hast du mich nicht verstanden.
Ich bin Pro: "Awesome I want that 2" & FU Neider (egal ob das Geld durch guten Job, gespart und gezielt gekauft oder geschenkt/geerbt wurde)
Nur der durch Kredite über seine Verhältnisse lebt fällt in die Kategorie „nicht mit Geld umgehen können“.

 Und btw ich bin schon ganz hippelig meine 570 gegen sli/cf oder eben die Titan, wenn sie kommt & entsprechende Leistung hat, zu tauschen.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



bootzeit schrieb:


> ...Geld haben oder nicht aber 850€ kann man ja wohl mal viel sinnvoller investieren. ...



Ob es "sinnvoll" ist oder nicht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Es ist nun mal eine High-End-Karte. Und High-End hat es so an sich, das man richtig tief in die Tasche greifen muss. "Sinnvoll investieren" ist für die Zielgruppe absolut zweitrangig. Sie will nur das beste vom besten haben. Und in der Beziehung könnte die "Titan" leistungsmäßig einen riesen Schritt nach vorne machen.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Mit 2.880 ALUs @ 1 GHz hätte GK110 ohne Einrechnung von Architekturvorteilen eine um 88 Prozent höhere Rechenleistung als eine GTX 680 (1.536 ALUs @ 1+ GHz). Das wären die Fps einer GTX 690 – ohne Dual-GPU-Nebenwirkungen wie Mikroruckeln. Bombig.


 
Also wenn das Teil tatsächlich so viel Power hat wie eine GTX 690, dann würde ich mir ernsthaft überlegen, das Teil in meine Kiste zu bauen. Dann ein paar Monate Spass mit haben und wieder verkaufen, damit der Wertverlust nicht zu groß ist. 



XXTREME schrieb:


> Das hätte dann auch nichts mehr mit Enthusiasmus zu tun sondern eher mit Psyhchatrie .



Es ist sehr wohl eine Karte für Enthusiasten und Hardware-Liebhaber. Während anderen Karten in gewissen Spielen mit bestimmten Einstellungen längst die Puste ausgeht und nur noch für eine Ruckelorgie taugen, dürfte eine "Titan" noch locker Reserven nach oben haben


----------



## Spinal (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Wer viel arbeitet bekommt normalerweise auch einen vernünftigen Lohn. Und man muss sich ja für die Arbeit auch belohnen, sonst macht das Leben keinen Spaß. Wer Spaß mit so einer Grafikkarte hat, kann das doch tun 
Es gibt Leute, die kaufen sich ein Gemälde für 50k € und erfreuen sich jeden Abend an dem Anblick. Andere haben ihre teure Uhr, teure Küche usw.



cesium137 schrieb:


> Schreibst Du solche Kommentare auch in Rolexforen? Porscheforen? Da wäre doch erfahrungsgemäß mehr zu holen für deinen Spendenaufruf
> 
> Nein, tust Du nicht. Und warum nicht?
> 
> ...


 
Sehr guter Beitrag, nur würde ich behaupten ist das nicht "Only in Germany". Ich finde es total schade wie "klein" sich die Deutschen manchmal machen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Neid gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben. Heute ist das Problem, das die Möglichkeiten sein Geld auszugeben sehr vielfältig sind. Man sieht einen dicken Fernseher beim Bekannten und will das auch haben. Man sieht die Skiausrüstung vom anderen und will das auch haben. Man sieht das Auto vom Nachbarn und will das auch haben. Aber alles kann man eben nicht haben. Es werden ständig Bedürfnisse geweckt, die normalerweise nicht aufkämen.

Und die Geforce Titan wäre auch sowas. Die fünf Freaks die unbedingt auf 3 Monitoren mit SSAA usw. spielen "müssen" mal außen vor, für die allermeisten Spiele reicht auch eine GTX 560 TI um "vernünftig" zu zocken. Eine Radeon 7970 oder GTX 680 sind schon Luxus. Aber wenn erstmal die Benchmarkbalken wieder schrumpfen wird das Bedürfnis geweckt eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Und für 800 Euro muss die ja schon was besonderes sein. Nachher kommt sie noch in limitierter Stückzahl und dann wird aus dem Bedürfnis schon eine Panik, dass man sie evtl. nicht haben kann.

Ein Unterschied zu früher ist noch, früher hat man sich geschämt Schulden zu haben oder gar Hilfe vom Staat anzunehmen. Da hat man lieber für wenig Geld irgendeine Arbeit angenommen als staatliche Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen. Heute ist das völlig normal und man hat ja Jaaaaaaahrelang eingezahlt, warum sollte man das nicht auch mal nutzen 

Sorry für OT. Fazit: Die Karte wäre teuer, aber es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen sie zu kaufen. Ob das Sinn macht oder nicht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Spannend bleibt es sowieso, schließlich wollen doch alle eine GK110 Geforce sehen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Die sollen sich hüten das Teil so teuer zu machen!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



combatIII schrieb:


> Ausserdem muss man dem Monster ja auch noch die ebenbürtige Plattform bieten sich frei entfalten zu können und was wäre das dann(?) ein Intel Core i7 3970X (ich denke jede 2. CPU hier im Forum wird die Karte eher ausbremsen) für 1000,-€ ein Asus P9X79 Deluxe für 340,-€?Kommt mir auch nicht in die Tüte.Ich mag auch schnelle und gute Hardware aber zu einem Preis der vernünftig ist.


Supra- und Down-Zeppelin sind nur zwei Dinge, die mir als 5-Jahre-alten-Dualcore+HD7970-Besitzer noch vor einem 4k-Display in den Sinn kämen...



combatIII schrieb:


> Finde Green IT ist eh das Ersatz Status Symbol für schlechte Hardware besitzer.


 
YMMD!


----------



## Der Maniac (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

*In die Tischkante beiß*

Was hab ich denn hier losgetreten? 

Wobei ich glaube das von vielen Usern hier schon das meiste gesagt wurde! Es ist ein Hobby, Hobbys sind nicht immer günstig, und auf warten habe ich keine Lust. Und wegen dem Geld spenden: Wikipedia bekommt monatlich was von mir :p

Und dann noch zum Thema:
Wenn die Karte die Leistung einer GTX 690 bringt, dann kommen davon auf jeden Fall zwei ins Haus! Brachiale Leistung für die Zukunft ist immer gut. Mal sehen wann dann ein Äquivalent kommt, was die Leistung überbieten kann. Meine beiden GTX 680 habe ich jetzt seit 5 Monaten, wenn die in den nächsten 5 wieder getauscht werden, hoffe ich, das die beiden neuen Karten länger halten...^^ Es ist zwar ein Hobby, auch ein teures, aber irgendwo is auch bei mir Schluss


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Joim schrieb:


> Nur der durch Kredite über seine Verhältnisse lebt fällt in die Kategorie „nicht mit Geld umgehen können“.


 Naja, sagen wir es mal so: Bei der aktuellen Schuldenkrise in Europa muss ich schon immer ein wenig schmunzeln, wenn die Leute Süden vor den Bankfilialen kampieren, da die dort arbeitenden "Verbrecher" ihnen in der Vergangenheit hunderttausende Euro Kredit gegeben haben (obwohl diese Leute mit teils <1.000€ Einkommen niemals kreditfähig waren), und sie nun pleite sind, weil sie die Kredite nicht mehr bedienen können ... ja, das sind echte Unmenschen, ihnen so viel Geld zu leihen .... gut, eine Mitschuld trifft die Banker natürlich schon, aus reiner Gewinnsucht das billige Geld an Leute zu verleihen, die es nicht verdienen - nur weil man es von der Zentralbank für ~Nix% hinterhergeschmissen bekommt, da kann man auch Kindern den Schlüssel zum Süssigkeitenschrank anvertrauen .... nur ist diese Mentalität interessant, erst dick Geld als Kredit kassieren und für Konsumrotz ausgeben den man sich sonst nie hätte leisten können, und dann nachher jammern, man wäre abgezockt worden, wenn Zahltag ist. Schuld sind halt immer die anderen.


----------



## cesium137 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Spinal schrieb:


> Sehr guter Beitrag, nur würde ich behaupten ist das nicht "Only in Germany". Ich finde es total schade wie "klein" sich die Deutschen manchmal machen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 
Ich als gebürtiger Deutscher mit ungefähr 15 Jahren Auslandsaufenthaltserfahrung beruflicherseits kann mich lediglich auf meinen Erfahrungsschatz berufen. Und der ist exakt so wie eingangs von mir beschrieben.
Ich finde es übrigens auch total schade wie wenig Selbstkritik die Deutschen manchmal üben. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## turbosnake (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Intel verkauft seine Top Desktop CPU auch für 1000€, die auch gekauft wird.
Also dürfen AMD und NVIDIA auch 1000€ für ihre Top GPU verlangen.

Egal wie das P/L ist.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Die dürfen soviel verlangen wie sie wollen, auch 10 Fantastilliarden.  Solange es noch keinen Preiskommissar gibt. 


Die Karte scheint ja die reinste Bedrohung zu sein.


----------



## combatIII (27. Januar 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Supra- und Down-Zeppelin sind nur zwei Dinge, die mir als 5-Jahre-alten-Dualcore+HD7970-Besitzer noch vor einem 4k-Display in den Sinn kämen...
> 
> YMMD!



Wieviel Leute nutzen sowas ernsthaft (downsampling)?Und mit dem Dual Core geht die Post wahrscheinlich auch richtig ab!Weil macht ja Sinn so ein Gespann.

Bin grad aufgestanden sry!


----------



## turbosnake (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Im Grafiklimit ist es afaik "ega"l wie stark die CPU ist, da die GPU zu erst bremst.


----------



## Pumpi (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Zockt z.Bsp mal Anno 2070 in 3840x2160p, dann werdet ihr sehen wie egal die CPU ist....


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



combatIII schrieb:


> Wieviel Leute nutzen sowas ernsthaft (downsampling)?Und mit dem Dual Core geht die Post wahrscheinlich auch richtig ab!Weil macht ja Sinn so ein Gespann.
> 
> Bin grad aufgestanden sry!


 
Ich weiß nur, dass ich meine CPU auch von 3,8 auf 3 GHz runtertakten kann, ohne dass sich in 2.560 x 1.600 mit Supersampling in Skyrim beispielsweise die Fps merklich ändern. Insofern hängt es wohl nicht an der CPU-Leistung. 

Natürlich gibt es auch Gegenbeispiele - BF3 Multiplayer oder Mechwarrior online überfodern den Prozessor klar. Es kommt halt immer drauf an, was man damit macht und dass man weiß, was man macht. Daraus folgt dann auch, dass man weiß, was geht und was nicht.


----------



## Beam39 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich bin normalerweise jemand der sich nur Highend-Karten zulegt, aus dem ganz einfachen Grunde weil ich dann für eine lange lange Zeit meine Ruhe hab und nicht ständig nachrüsten muss. Das fing bei der 4er Serie an, ging über die 6er, die 8800gtx (für mich die legendärste Karte allerzeiten! Ich schwäre heute noch von ihr) und aktuell die 480gtx.

Das sind 4 Karten über 8-9 Jahre. Ob ich mehr Karten hätte kaufen müssen wenn ich lediglich "zwischenmodelle" gekauft hätte? Ich schätze schon! Ob ich so günstiger gefahren bin? Kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, aber teurer gefahren bin ich auf keinen Fall, im gegenteil. Ich hab mir schlechte Laune erspart, weil ich mich nicht ärgern musste das mein Zwischenmodell von X anderen Modellen in Schatten gestellt wird oder nicht mithalten kann. Natürlich gibt es auch hier wieder Leute denen Zwischenmodelle vollkommen reichen, aber das muss jeder für sich wissen.

Ich hab auf die 580gtx und 680gtx bewusst verzichtet, die Teile brachten für mich persönich (!) keinen wirklichen WOW-Effekt, wie bei der 8800gtx damals. Das scheint sich jetzt mit der Titan aber wohl zu ändern.

Ob ich als Highend-Fanat bereit wäre 850€ (falls der preis überhaupt stimmen sollte, ich tippe eher auf irgendwas im 600er Bereich) für diese Karte zu blechen? Nein!

Sollte der Fall eintreten werde ich warten bis die Preise Purzelbäume schlagen, ganz einfach.

Macht nicht son stress.


----------



## combatIII (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass ich meine CPU auch von 3,8 auf 3 GHz runtertakten kann, ohne dass sich in 2.560 x 1.600 mit Supersampling in Skyrim beispielsweise die Fps merklich ändern. Insofern hängt es wohl nicht an der CPU-Leistung.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es auch Gegenbeispiele - BF3 Multiplayer oder Mechwarrior online überfodern den Prozessor klar. Es kommt halt immer drauf an, was man damit macht und dass man weiß, was man macht. Daraus folgt dann auch, dass man weiß, was geht und was nicht.


 

Die meissten User spielen doch aber eh in 1920x1080 und da nutzt es ja nichts wenn die CPU rennt wie bekloppt und die GPU nur zu 80 - 90 % ausgelastet ist dann hätte ne GTX680 oder HD7970 auch gereicht für weit weniger Geld.


Signatur: 

Core i3 2100 / ASROCK B75 Pro 3 / Nvidia Titan / 250GB WD WD2500AAKX 

Aber die Karte rennt und rennt und rennt!

Letztendlich ist das Geld das man für ein richtig abgefahrenes Gesamtsystem in die Hand nehmen muss (meiner Meinung nach) völlig unverhälnissmässig.Aber wer es halt kann bitte.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Mit 2.880 ALUs @ 1 GHz hätte GK110 ohne Einrechnung von Architekturvorteilen eine um 88 Prozent höhere Rechenleistung als eine GTX 680 (1.536 ALUs @ 1+ GHz). Das wären die Fps einer GTX 690 – ohne Dual-GPU-Nebenwirkungen wie Mikroruckeln. Bombig.


 
Und bei welcher TDP? 500 Watt?


----------



## Murdoch (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Dieser fred ist die beste Werbung für nvidia. :thumbup:

Ich will jetzt auch so ne Titan.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Oliver Kahn als Werbefigur.


----------



## Razor2408 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ein halbes Monatsgehalt gebe ich sicher nicht für ne Grafikkarte aus.
Vor allem kommen die Spiele, die diese richtig ausnutzen eh erst wenn die neuen Konsolen erscheinen.
Ohne Software bringt die beste Hardware halt nix.


----------



## leissling (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ein halbes Monatsgehalt gebe ich sicher nicht für ne Grafikkarte aus.
> Vor allem kommen die Spiele, die diese richtig ausnutzen eh erst wenn die neuen Konsolen erscheinen.
> Ohne Software bringt die beste Hardware halt nix.


 

Für dich ein halbes Monatsgehalt für andere ein Tagesgehalt.

Wei oft den noch, keiner ist gezwungen diese karte zu kaufen.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich denke,preislich liegt es im Highend-Segment,für mich jedoch völlig gerechtfertigt.
Leistung kostet Geld.Entweder man hat ordentlich Kohle oder,man sollte sich auf die Suche nach einem anderen Hobby machen.


----------



## Frittenkalle (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Nett zu was der Thread verkommen ist, Moralprediger und Weltverbessere die meinen für was 850€ angemessen wären.


----------



## Snoozle (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

HUhuuuuu,

also ich wollte ja bald grafikkartentechnisch aufrüsten, für Metro Last Light und das was noch aninteressanten Sachen diesesJahr so rauskommt. Meine 580 GTX hat Far Cry 3 ohne AA noch sehr gut hinbekommen auf nahezu Ultra. Aber für das, was jetzt kommt wirds langsam zu eng.

Die Titan klingt sehr vielversprechend udn ich werde sie wohl kaufen. Ich habe jetzt in dem Thread was von CPU bremst Grafikkarte aus gelesen. Habe einen I7 2600 K mit 4 * 3,4 GHZ. Ist der Prozessor zu langsam für die Titan, oder passt das noch ???

CPU ist ja nicht so wichtig bei Spielen, die Grafikkarte regelt es in der Regel. Daher würde ich da erstmal nix ändern, nur die Titan reinbasteln * - ob sie 850, mehr oder weniger kostet ist mir egal, kann es bezahlen, trotz massenweise High Heels, die ich immer kaufe *hihi*.


----------



## Murdoch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



k@k@nut schrieb:


> Ich denke,preislich liegt es im Highend-Segment,für mich jedoch völlig gerechtfertigt.
> Leistung kostet Geld.Entweder man hat ordentlich Kohle oder,man sollte sich auf die Suche nach einem anderen Hobby machen.


 
Na das ist ja auch quatsch. 

Auch mit ner kleinen gpu und weniger Auflösung macht zocken Spaß. Muss ja nicht immer High End sein. 

Wenn ichs mir recht überlege waren die spiele meist noch besser vom spassfaktor als Technik noch nicht im Vordergrund stand. Crysis dürfte ein gutes Beispiel sein.


----------



## Ion (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Nur weil Crysis gut aussieht, bedeutet das nicht das der Spaßfaktor leidet.
Ich hatte Jahrelang Spaß mit dem Spiel, vorallem weil es so gut aussieht. Es war das perfekte Spiel um die neue "Graka" zu testen, denn was nützt es mir schon ein Spiel zu testen was vor dem Upgrade ebenfalls flüssig lief.


----------



## Murdoch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Ion schrieb:


> Nur weil Crysis gut aussieht, bedeutet das nicht das der Spaßfaktor leidet.
> Ich hatte Jahrelang Spaß mit dem Spiel, vorallem weil es so gut aussieht. Es war das perfekte Spiel um die neue "Graka" zu testen, denn was nützt es mir schon ein Spiel zu testen was vor dem Upgrade ebenfalls flüssig lief.


 
In meinen Augen wurde bei der Entwicklung von crysis 2 eben verstärkt auf die Technik und Auslastung der Technik geachtet. Der spielspaß hat nach Meinung vieler drunter gelitten . 

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Sumpfig (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

so ein Mist...
Hab mir letztes Jahr erst eine EVGA GTX 680 Hydrocopper Classified für 820 Euro gekauft, da kann ich dieses Jahr nicht schon wieder so viel für eine Graka ausgeben.
Muss mit der nächsten bis 2014 warten, sonst will mein Weibchen als Ausgleich auch wieder irgendwas unsinniges haben.


----------



## Joim (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Snoozle schrieb:


> HUhuuuuu,
> 
> also ich wollte ja bald grafikkartentechnisch aufrüsten, für Metro Last Light und das was noch aninteressanten Sachen diesesJahr so rauskommt. Meine 580 GTX hat Far Cry 3 ohne AA noch sehr gut hinbekommen auf nahezu Ultra. Aber für das, was jetzt kommt wirds langsam zu eng.
> 
> ...


 

Darüber würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen... Hier wird viel (nach)geredet wenn der Tag lang ist.  Entweder bremst die cpu oder eben die gpu.
 Man sollte zwar die Balance halten und nicht totales lowend mit highend zusammentun. Aber doch nicht so extrem, dann hätte auch keiner sli/cf mit 2x 680/7970 betreiben dürfen.

Außerdem, trotz dem Alter von 2 Jahren, hat man ja gar keine richtige alternative *sinnvoll* einen 2500k/2600k für Games einzutauschen.


----------



## Lexx (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Frittenkalle schrieb:


> Nett zu was der Thread verkommen ist, Moralprediger und Weltverbessere die meinen für was 850€ angemessen wären.


 Für ein neues iPhone.. ?

1.) Reaktion: WOW! Mächtiges Badaboom.
2.) Reaktion (nach Ansicht einiger Bilder): Das ist ja auch gar keine Desktopkarte bzw. für 
"private usage" gedacht, viel mehr eine Coprozessorkarte (GPGPU) – schön zu sehen  an den 
nicht vorhandenen "Ausgabeanschlüssen" – die höchstwahrscheinlich im Dutzendpack in 
Supercomputer, Renderstations/farmen, "Faltknechten" und ähnlichen arbeiten werden wird.


----------



## Snoozle (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Joim schrieb:


> Darüber würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen... Hier wird viel (nach)geredet wenn der Tag lang ist.  Entweder bremst die cpu oder eben die gpu.
> Man sollte zwar die Balance halten und nicht totales lowend mit highend zusammentun. Aber doch nicht so extrem, dann hätte auch keiner sli/cf mit 2x 680/7970 betreiben dürfen.
> 
> Außerdem, trotz dem Alter von 2 Jahren, hat man ja gar keine richtige alternative *sinnvoll* einen 2500k/2600k für Games einzutauschen.




Sprich an meiner CPU muss ich für die Titan nix ändern * ??

An anderer Stelle hatte ich das Thema Netzteil schon erfolgreich abgehandelt. mit meinem 700 Watt BeQuiet scheint das keine Probleme zu geben, easy *


----------



## stolle80 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

00 Also für crysis 3 brauch ich wohl doch eine Titan für max. Articles : GeForce 313.95 Beta Drivers: Optimized For The Crysis 3 Open Beta, Assassin


----------



## VoodooChile (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ob eine Sache "zu teuer" ist kann man rein am Neupreis absolut nicht festmachen!
Erst nachdem man gerechnet hat "wie lange würde das Teil täglich durchschnittlich genutzt?", "wie ist die zu erwartende Lebensdauer?" und "besteht danach ein nennenswerter Restwert wg. Weiterverkauf?" kann man dazu eine (ganz persönliche) Aussage treffen 

Und die Geforce Titan ist mit 850€ nun wirklich keine Luxusyacht. Ich bin mir sicher 99% der berufstätigen Forennutzer könnten sich die ohne Probleme leisten (auch wenn sie dafür evtl. an anderer Stelle kürzer treten müssten).





Sumpfig schrieb:


> Muss mit der nächsten bis 2014 warten, sonst will  mein Weibchen als Ausgleich auch wieder irgendwas unsinniges  haben.


Kauf ihr doch einfach HighHeels?! Da hast selber auch was von


----------



## jumpel (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



VoodooChile schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich bin mir sicher 99% der berufstätigen Forennutzer könnten sich die ohne Probleme leisten
> [...]


 
Naja ok, sicher sein darfst du dir. 
Im Führerbunker war man sich schließlich im April '45 auch noch sicher.
"ohne Probleme leisten" heisst, das es einem garnicht auffält wenn ein bestimmter Betrag weg ist. Soviel musst du erst einmal scheffeln. Und in diesem Fall hier acht andere auch.
Teurer wie 650€ wird die Karte meiner Meinung nach eh nicht, von dem her könntest du wieder eher recht behalten. 
Was solls, das ist hier wiedermal ein Thread in dem die Meinungen sehr weit auseinander gehen.


----------



## leissling (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

When we can except HD8970 (Desktop) ?


> right after new nvidias gtx7xx series pop up...
> 
> it will be slower at about 5% from gtx 770 so they will wait green price policy as kepler refresh is about coming late february, first with geforce titan, then gtx 780 and after that gtx 770.
> 
> as conclusion i presume amd's top end single gpu is about to come at late march.


----------



## addicTix (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



leissling schrieb:


> Nichtmal Fear 3 läuft flüssig mit 4aa.


 
FEAR 3 ist alles, aber nicht Hardwarelastig...


----------



## leissling (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 850 Euro für die Geforce Titan ... Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Weezer schrieb:


> FEAR 3 ist alles, aber nicht Hardwarelastig...



Mit 4AA schon


----------

